#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Таиланд >  > > >  >  >  Наскреби на айфон либо живи 2 нед в Таиланде бесплатно.

## Alert

Русскоязычный бизнесмен из Таиланда проводит дурацкий конкурс. )

1-й приз - айфон

2-й приз - проживание  2 нед. в его квартире в Таиланде в период с 01.05 по 31.10

Условия см. здесь: https://youtu.be/s_EOQEylz-8

Лично я сделал для конкурса такой ролик: https://youtu.be/GAgBGfKjAs4

Скребок - отлично чистит вашу карму! (надеюсь шутка понятна не только буддистам))

Попробуйте поучаствовать, возможно кому-то повезет. Если повезет мне со 2-м призом, я готов отдать свой выигрыш любому участнику форума, я не смогу поехать.

И да, мой акк не взломали, это действительно пишу я Олег. Привет Валерию, Ершу, Дмитрию и всем. )

----------

Alex (03.02.2019), Ersh (05.02.2019), Алик (04.02.2019), Владимир Николаевич (03.02.2019)

----------

